# sideliner uncapper



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Search for "sideliner uncapper" and you will find a handful of threads, including this one.

The video makes it look smooth. However, I think it's a bit of "an English race-car" and I don't want to deal with customer complaints like what I have seen in the reviews from actual users. That is why we don't also carry this imported item.

If you have graduated from uncapping fork, to cold knife, to hot knife and are now looking to upgrade further, I recommend a Maxant chain uncapper. Otherwise, save yourself some money and stay with what works.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks - blueskubeesupply - I understand the Maxant chain uncapper uses heat? ( we try to avoid) I'm in contact with Robb who owns one, lives in Australia and made some also relevant comments.
There must be thousands of users of uncappers out there and I would love to hear more comments. thanks!!


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

The chain uncappers don't use heat! They use chain flails to strip the cappings.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Sorry! Double post!


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

fish_stix said:


> The chain uncappers don't use heat! They use chain flails to strip the cappings.


Thanks!! 

I will have to do a search and find some reviews. many thansk!!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We dont use heat on our chain uncapper. Uncap any time or season of the year.


----------



## Box (Jul 30, 2010)

my brother in law have tryed a heat gun and simply heat the cover comb
it worked ok


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

I am using the heat gun and it works perfect.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

AndreiRN said:


> I am using the heat gun and it works perfect.


I don't know the unit well enough and wonder HOW you use the heat gun??:scratch:


----------



## Box (Jul 30, 2010)

you just let the heat gun change the color, of the capping wax, turn the frame round, do that side to, place the frame in the extractor. spinn


----------



## biggin (Jul 1, 2010)

check thread dated 9-23-10 comments from biggin who has one


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

Max2,
I’ve used the Maxant chain uncapper (Mod: 1700) man this machine works well and
No heat is required, if the ambient temperature when one extracts is about 75*f (23*C)+- 
Honey will flow. As we all know the warmer the supper the easier the Honey flows.

To use the uncapper just place a frame in the holder, as you lower the handle the frame goes down between the two chain rollers and the capping is removed.
Initially you might need to make a slight adjustment, not always.
When this machine is setup and in operation you’ll wonder how you ever got along without one.
I would recommend a chain uncapper. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Jim


----------

